# Mad!



## The Mutant (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm ANGRY! 

Today, a certain package from Germany, with two very longed for roths and one gardineri (and a Phrag, but that one isn't mine) should have been delivered to my doorstep, but due to one lazy...butted delivery person, I'll have to pick up the package at the postal service office tomorrow instead. This because the unknown sloth couldn't bother to walk up one half flight of stairs and press the buzzer on my door to deliver the package, but rather chose to put the notification in my mailbox (for which the person had to walk into the building anyway).

This is not the first time it has happened, and I doubt it will be the last. I get mad because the vendors are paying for a certain amount of service from the delivery company (and I'm paying for it too), and whether or not that service will be performed should NOT be up to each individual working at the delivery company! It's not optional! It's standard darn it! :viking:

The worst part is that I'm worried about the Phrag since it's not mine but another member of the Swedish orchid forum that joined my order.

If any of the orchids are weakened or showing signs of having suffered, I'll demand the sloth-bums head on a plate...


----------



## nikv (Oct 1, 2012)

I recently had a similar situation with a package being delivered to my home. It wasn't orchids, however. I was home on a Saturday and in my home office, which is at the front of the house. The mail carrier couldn't be bothered to bring the package to the door and ring my doorbell. Instead, she left the note that I could pick up the package at the post office. The following Saturday. I had to wait a week for it. Made me quite angry.


----------



## Paphman910 (Oct 1, 2012)

Mutant, you think that is bad but my story is even worst! I bought a plant and the silly mailman delivered it to the drug store!!!! And Canada Post said it was delivered successfully! I was really upset as the parcel is not found at my place so I phoned about it and they could do anything about it and told me to wait a couple of days. Turns out the drug store fellow gave the parcel back to the mailman and it was delivered to my place but placed the plants at the bottom of the steps beside the garbage can! Didn't see it until I notice a box beside the garbage can. Thank god it wasn't garbage collection day!

Paphman910


----------



## Shiva (Oct 1, 2012)

People have to understand that these delivery guys have a chip in their head that explodes if they venture too far from their truck.:evil:


----------



## John M (Oct 1, 2012)

Shiva said:


> People have to understand that these delivery guys have a chip in their head that explodes if they venture too far from their truck.:evil:



Oh yeah! Tell me about it! I live in a farm house with a driveway that goes down past the house on the south side and curls to the left around the back, over to the back door at the N.E. corner. The driveway can handle large courier delivery trucks up to the S.E. corner of the house. At that point, only cars should go through as there is a very large, ancient Lilac bush VERY close to the driveway and hanging over it a good bit. It's pretty clear that big vehicles do not go past that point....that is, it's clear if your brain is turned on! Also, the portion of the driveway that swings around and over to the back door has a steel cable stretching across it that goes from the house to the barn. This is for my dog, Charlie, who's rope is on a pully which runs on the cable. This way he has access to the whole back yard; but, he is still tied up. 

Today, I had a delivery by Loomis courier and the driver couldn't be bothered to walk 40 or 50 feet from the Lilac bush to the back door. He forced his huge truck past the Lilac, smashing it and breaking tons of small branches off and he also pulled around right up to the back door, almost ripping the steel cable right out of the house wall! Luckily, the cable bounced up and slipped over the roof of the truck. But, I had to help him back up to be sure that the cable didn't catch on the truck's trim as he reversed out. Sheeshe! This is my BACK YARD! People in big trucks shouldn't feel welcome to drive around crazy like that! Sorry to say it; but, my experience has been that almost all people who drive big delivery trucks are lazy idiots.

Another example of this is the member of the Orchid Source Forum who told us a couple years ago of the FedEx guy who delivered a box of live orchids to the end of her driveway, not to her door. He simply tossed the box into the snowbank down by the road, even though the box had "Live Plants" and "Do not chill" written all over it! Besides, she paid for door to door delivery service! Leaving the package at the end of her driveway is NOT good enough.

Mutant: If I were you.....and I'd paid for delivery to my door, when I went to pick up the package at the postal office, I'd demand that they refund the shipping cost. They did NOT provide the service that they were contracted to provide. Therefore, they owe you a full refund.


----------



## Clark (Oct 1, 2012)

Brand new storm door on front entry. 
Over time, I'm noticing it is getting more and more dents on the bottom panel. We don't have children or pets.
One morning I pull up, and catch Postal worker throwing box about 7 meters away, onto front porch, bouncing into the door.
Needless to say, I was pissed, and realized what was going on.

Couple months later, Postal worker(different guy), pulls into the neighbors driveway, and throws box from his delivery vehicle window, onto their porch.
Never got out of the automobile.

Postmaster was very cooperative when I showed up


On the flip side, our letter carrier is the greatest.
Same with the privatized box carriers.


----------



## John M (Oct 1, 2012)

So Clark, is the postal service paying for repairs to your door? It's hard for me to put a price on some broken branches; but, if the delivery guy today had ripped the steel cable out of the wall, I'd be expecting them to pay for the repairs to my siding.


----------



## The Mutant (Oct 1, 2012)

Paphman910 said:


> Mutant, you think that is bad but my story is even worst! I bought a plant and the silly mailman delivered it to the drug store!!!! And Canada Post said it was delivered successfully! I was really upset as the parcel is not found at my place so I phoned about it and they could do anything about it and told me to wait a couple of days. Turns out the drug store fellow gave the parcel back to the mailman and it was delivered to my place but placed the plants at the bottom of the steps beside the garbage can! Didn't see it until I notice a box beside the garbage can. Thank god it wasn't garbage collection day!
> 
> Paphman910


Oh dear... that guy totally beats mine in a sad, sad way. Who the heck places a parcel next to a garbage can?



Shiva said:


> People have to understand that these delivery guys have a chip in their head that explodes if they venture too far from their truck.:evil:


*sniggers*
I'll ask, when I call the Swedish Postal Service (again) and complain, 
if they can't make it so that the delivery guys can move at least 50m from their trucks before the chip goes off. :rollhappy: 


John M said:


> Oh yeah! Tell me about it! I live in a farm house with a driveway that goes down past the house on the south side and curls to the left around the back, over to the back door at the N.E. corner. The driveway can handle large courier delivery trucks up to the S.E. corner of the house. At that point, only cars should go through as there is a very large, ancient Lilac bush VERY close to the driveway and hanging over it a good bit. It's pretty clear that big vehicles do not go past that point....that is, it's clear if your brain is turned on! Also, the portion of the driveway that swings around and over to the back door has a steel cable stretching across it that goes from the house to the barn. This is for my dog, Charlie, who's rope is on a pully which runs on the cable. This way he has access to the whole back yard; but, he is still tied up.
> 
> Today, I had a delivery by Loomis courier and the driver couldn't be bothered to walk 40 or 50 feet from the Lilac bush to the back door. He forced his huge truck past the Lilac, smashing it and breaking tons of small branches off and he also pulled around right up to the back door, almost ripping the steel cable right out of the house wall! Luckily, the cable bounced up and slipped over the roof of the truck. But, I had to help him back up to be sure that the cable didn't catch on the truck's trim as he reversed out. Sheeshe! This is my BACK YARD! People in big trucks shouldn't feel welcome to drive around crazy like that! Sorry to say it; but, my experience has been that almost all people who drive big delivery trucks are lazy idiots.
> 
> ...


Where's the "slap hand on forehead" emoticon when one need it?

It must be that chip... MUST be.

Yup, especially considering it's not the first time it happens too. The other time I called, was when the delivery guy *claimed* they had tried to deliver the package but that I hadn't been at home. My...foot, was all I had to say about that, since I had taken time off from work, especially to be able to be home to receive the package! I had been waiting the entire day for the darn package, and all I found was a notification in my mailbox (which is a sure sign that they never tried to deliver the package, because if they do and I'm not home, they'll put the notification in my mail slot and not my mailbox...)


----------



## Clark (Oct 1, 2012)

John, made repair myself. Rather simple.
But have not seen that worker since. And that is the part I'm happy about.


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 1, 2012)

Oh, I just hope they arrive in good condition to you.

It has happened to me too. But, when I get something through ems, I have to pay an extra 3.69 euro as a tax and the delivery guy who is in charge for my area always asks for 4 euro, without giving me the change...lol... So, I either try to have the right amount on hand or "I am not at home" at time of delivery and he leaves the notification. Post offices are open for this service during evenings too, so I go to the PO the same day and get my items


----------



## Scott Ware (Oct 1, 2012)

John M said:


> ...Another example of this is the member of the Orchid Source Forum who told us a couple years ago of the FedEx guy who delivered a box of live orchids to the end of her driveway, not to her door. He simply tossed the box into the snowbank down by the road, even though the box had "Live Plants" and "Do not chill" written all over it! Besides, she paid for door to door delivery service! Leaving the package at the end of her driveway is NOT good enough.


 
I was already thinking of this situation before I got to John's post. Absolutely infuriating. Here's the link for anyone who wants to be appalled:

FedEx delivery is only getting worse....


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Oct 1, 2012)

I loved these snippets: 



Paphman910 said:


> I bought a plant and the silly mailman delivered it to the drug store!!!! And Canada Post said it was delivered successfully!





John M said:


> ...the FedEx guy who delivered a box of live orchids to the end of her driveway, not to her door. He simply tossed the box into the snowbank down by the road, even though the box had "Live Plants" and "Do not chill" written all over it!





Clark said:


> One morning I pull up, and catch Postal worker throwing box about 7 meters away, onto front porch, bouncing into the door.



What can I say, other than I am glad to live in Japan where such behavior not only would be rewarded with a pink slip, but the driver wouldn't even be able to consider doing such things in the first place on the shear basis of personal ethics. I routinely get plants in full flower from all over the country and even the flowers arrive in good condition. The only time I get slip is if I'm out of the house, and it is easy to reschedule a drop off that day - well into the evening hours.


----------



## Shiva (Oct 1, 2012)

Although I had bad experiences with UPS, among others, I feel really lucky with Canada Post Services. When they get the plants at the post office, they always phone me early in the morning to ask If I want to pick them up. The post office is only 7 km away.


----------



## abax (Oct 1, 2012)

In the case of the FedEx driver just dropping the box in the snow, a forum-wide email deluge helped solve that problem for me. FedEx has done the same to me on occasion, but they sure as hell don't do it anymore. Calling or emailing management works wonders! The
P.O. Priority is iffy, but our UPS man is wonderful.


----------



## John Boy (Oct 2, 2012)

It happens here too, fequently, and I get almost as mad as you when it happens!!! It hinges arround thoughts of in-between using the shotgun, knifes, or acid..., and I'm having a hard time choosing for these &%$!!!!-ing...sons&%$$$§"§§§.......


----------



## NYEric (Oct 2, 2012)

Haha. Not any worse than the time I sent an orchid fromNYC to the Midwest USA via Priority mail and it took like 14 days to get there!


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 2, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Haha. Not any worse than the time I sent an orchid fromNYC to the Midwest USA via Priority mail and it took like 14 days to get there!



simple answer; somehow your package entered the brooklyn mail system and bounced around for a while


----------



## NYEric (Oct 4, 2012)

Are you still blaming the Postal Service about those flasks!?


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 4, 2012)

hah, no actually the brooklyn thing is a quote from my brother, who lives there  . he has said that a letter can enter the brooklyn postal system and take a whole week to get back out


----------



## lipelgas (Oct 8, 2012)

I was already used to pick up my packages by myself from post office - this was how it worked in soviet time. and suddenly there was an option to order delivery after you have received notice about package. it took a bit longer than to pick up by yourself, but with bigger packages it was nice option. but... it got more crazy! they added option to track packages, so I already knew when my package should arrive. that's not all!!! once my daughter got a strange phone call: "hi! I am courrier from post office. you have received a package and I would like to bring it to your home whenever it is suitable for you". and it works like this since last year.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 10, 2012)

Wow, that is a nice Avatar lipelgas!


----------



## lipelgas (Oct 10, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Wow, that is a nice Avatar lipelgas!



tnx, NYEric


----------

